# cervical dysplasia, considering leep procedure



## Ohiomomof2 (Jan 24, 2009)

I have had a mild case (called CIN 1) of cervical dysplasia with HPV for over a year now. It just won't go away. My doctor is giving me the choice of waiting another 4 to 6 months for repeat pap, or doing a leep and removing it. I hate to go through a surgical procedure (albeit a minor one, I know) for something that should, according to the odds, regress on its own. But just this week I think I received a "sign" that I should just have the leep: I developed a horrible case of oral herpes, not just a couple cold sores, it was over half dozen, and my doctor and I think it broke out in my throat too because there were blisters and it was nearly impossible to swallow. I am on my last day of the anti-viral drug acyclovir and feeling better, and I know this is completely unrelated to the dysplasia and the HPV but, this to me means my immune system is just out of whack, and will probably not do a good job of fighting the dysplasia and the HPV. Does it make sense that I feel that way?Anyone else out there with any experience with leep procedure or dealing with dysplasia? Did anyone take any extra vitamin supplements that helped the immune system (and that didn't mess with your ibs...?)


----------

